# 2/18 ....



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

New Hampshire finally looks like the place to be. No map from Burlington.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## moguler6 (Feb 18, 2014)

Conditions are great right now. Best of the year. Snowed all day today at Killington. Really dumped after 3:00. Stopped around 6:00 with a total of 5-6 on the day.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

I should have banged out of work today> Kicking myself now especially since I missed last week. :/


----------

